# The real John Kerry



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

http://25thaviation.org/johnkerry/

Watch the video clips, oh and congrats to John for making it into the communist museum :-?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So he denounced the Vietnam war, and married a ketchup queen. That completely changed my mind on who should be elected :wink:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

The fact that he was in bed with the communist dictators, and they loved him because he and Jane F. were spewing crap that played directly into there hands ought to have been enough to change your mind. uke:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lets just look at one side of this, john kerry totally denounced not just the war, but those who were serving, calling them murderers, worse....etc etc 
meanwhile US troops who were not only still fighting but some were in the communist prison camps, guess how they were treated after john said what they were doing...


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

It does not matter any more. We all know Kerry is an honest and well educated man and he would be a better president then Bush. What matters is he knows were to lead our country during next four years.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It does matter, and the one thing we have proved on here time after time is how dishonest Kerry is, this doesn't seem to bother you, but for some of us moral clearity is an issue.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yup, Kerry is a douche bag. Just like Bush is a douche bag. I'll tell you what guys, it's extremely interesting to sit here and watch you argue over which piece of **** smells the better. :lol:

Damn, does our country need a change in politics or what?


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey, Kerry voted to suck the brains out of babies moments before they were born. What kind of a monster would approve of this sort of thing? 
He cares no more for human life than this? He believes treating innocent little babies in this manner is ok? Then just what gives anyone the idea he will care about anybody other than himself? The man is foul.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Mr Creosote I don't have any problem with abortion. I like the line of thought "you could be killing the next Einstein", because what type of women abort babies? People from nourishing households that would facilitate such a mind to develop? I think not. Most abortions are young women who cant take care of a child at that point in their life. By forcing such a child to be born you not only nullify most of the young mothers future productivity, but also give life to a child almost destined to a life of crime and drugs.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

MT, Joseph Goebbels would be proud of you.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I get a kick out of the Repubs who are all up in arms about abortion and the sanctity of life, yet they are a bunch of war-mongering chicken hawks. Bombing civilians is ok. Besides, they aren't Christian, **** 'em.

There is a catch you see. Only American lives are sacred. All others (heathens anyhow) can rot.

Creosote, you astound me with your ignorance and arrogance. I shouldn't be suprised though, it is only par fo the course. Brilliance on the Dear Abby post though. Pure brilliance.

RC, 
the angry, gun toting, meat eating LIBERAL!


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"Bombing civilians is ok. Besides, they aren't Christian, &#%* 'em. "

Who ever said it was ok? Do you really think we are targeting innocent civilians in Iraq? You want to call other's ignorant after that well thought out post?

" get a kick out of the Repubs who are all up in arms about abortion and the sanctity of life, yet they are a bunch of war-mongering chicken hawks."

Very well put for a 1st grader.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Astound? Wow. Please explain your positon on my ignorant statements, (as in which ones), and while your at it, please explain what you find so arrogant or is this simply a label for the truth that stings you?
BTW, I'd be willing to wager that there has never been a fetus/baby you types are afraid of. Ya, tough guy. You be bad.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Nevermind.

You are right, I am wrong.
I will be voting for Bush now. 
Down with this gay loving, baby brain sucking, Jesus Christ hating, Allah loving, appeasing, flip flopping, communist.

Long live W!

RC, 
the angry, gun toting, meat eating LIBERAL who has seen the error of his ways.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

down with france and canada while we're at it, those damn girlie men.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think they have weapons of mass destruction. Hmmmmm. 
And they speak French too! Time for some freedom fries!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Mr. Creosote said:


> Astound? Wow. Please explain your positon on my ignorant statements, (as in which ones), and while your at it, please explain what you find so arrogant..........


OK, what the heck. I will go there. I brought it upon myself anyhow.

First:


Mr. Creosote said:


> MT, Joseph Goebbels would be proud of you.


Maybe a little over the top? Anyone who isn't pro-life is a Nazi? Oh wait, they are. More to follow.........

Second:



Mr. Creosote said:


> Those that hated/hate God the most, Engles , Marx, Lenin, Rodman, Daschle, Kerry, for example, are also jews, (although apostate).


Uhh, WOW!

Third:



Mr. Creosote said:


> Unable to do this, the apostates attempt to eliminate God's word alltogether through legalisms such as Separation of Church and State, no prayer in schools, ridicule/marginalising in academia, media, etc. and in removing God's Word from the public forum.


Wasn't separation of church and state something brought about by the founding fathers? Wasn't this a result of people being persecuted by their governments for choosing the "wrong" religion? I suppose there is a wrong religion Creosote? Any other than yours maybe?

Fourth:



Mr. Creosote said:


> The lib def as open minded.....not given to orthodox, trad, etc., (pardon my paraphrase)............... So open minded in fact that their brains fall out. Umm, lets see. I would say ******** marriage would definitely qualify as "non-traditional". Brain sucking abortion? Certainly an unorthodox method of delivery as well as nontraditional.





Mr. Creosote said:


> Liberalism is the "liberation" from God's laws. The lib/comms hate God because he requires accountability. They prefer their "civil rights" which has spawned a generation of whores, an epidemic of std's, a soaring illegitimacy rate that runs 80% in many big cities, an entertainment industry that worships immorality, a crime rate that costs untold billions in incarceration, a porn industry that pervades homes via the internet whether they want it or not.
> 
> Natural goodness" does not exisist. Deceit and desperate wickedness is what makes up the human heart. At least that's what our Creator says we have degenerated to.





Mr. Creosote said:


> The definition of liberalism? Simple. The "liberation" from God's laws, an oxymoron if ever there was one. Check Genesis for the results of liberalism. An unjust, oppressive central government, a corrupt legal system where the one with the money had the judges favor. A society that burned their babies, condoned homosexuality, and practicised occultism. Sound familiar. Keep reading to find out the consequences. Degradation, slavery, death...........................
> 
> ...................You see, liberalism is synonymous with communism. There is no difference. If the Clinton, Daschle, Kerry types had their way, the same fate of the Russian, Chinese, Eastern Europe, and Cuban, peoples awaits us...........................
> 
> .....................They want to control every aspect of one's life and it's death to those who don't agree. They espouse everything indecent and evil while destroying everything good, Church, family, prosperity. If Kerry is elected, he will be our last elected president.


Uhhh, Ok, you aren't arrogant. Just WAY over the top. Fire and brimstone style. I question why you are here anyhow. Now I know there aren't any criterea to post here at Nodakoutdoors and you have a right to be here. But all of you posts are here in the politics forum. Do you even hunt, fish, have anything to do with ND at all.

I go to school here at NC State. Being in the Bible belt and all we have a few preacher types who stand out in the courtyard and preach the word of god. There is one however, who preaches hate and intolerance. He will yell at the girls that go by in too short of a skirt (etc) that they are "GOING TO HELL!" He preaches that anyone who doesn't see it his way is going there as well. Do you agree with him Mr. Creosote?

WOW
WOW
WOW

RC,
Who would rather go to hell than be in Creosote's heaven.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I used to be pro choice for about 35 years. Then our middle daughter got pregnent and at about 4 months she had an ultra sound. Grandma and I got to view the tape (only about 6 minutes long). There he was moving all around even opening and closing his hands. Even saw his man parts. A 4 month living little human being in his mothers womb. In that space of about 10 minutes I became pro life. No if ands or buts with me anymore Abortion is killing a living unborn human being. If any of you get a chance watch the ulta sound vidio of your unborn child or grandchild. It was one of the most moving experieces I have ever had. The little guy is now 19 months old and lives in Ohio but he is coming next. Grandpa is stating to work out.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Mr Creosote I don't have any problem with abortion. I like the line of thought "you could be killing the next Einstein", because what type of women abort babies? People from nourishing households that would facilitate such a mind to develop? I think not. Most abortions are young women who cant take care of a child at that point in their life. By forcing such a child to be born you not only nullify most of the young mothers future productivity, but also give life to a child almost destined to a life of crime and drugs.


BULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL SCHICK.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Mr Creosote I don't have any problem with abortion. I like the line of thought "you could be killing the next Einstein", because what type of women abort babies? People from nourishing households that would facilitate such a mind to develop? I think not. Most abortions are young women who cant take care of a child at that point in their life. By forcing such a child to be born you not only nullify most of the young mothers future productivity, but also give life to a child almost destined to a life of crime and drugs.


no i tell ya what mt,

it is people who don't to take personal responsibilty for their own actions who abort babies. the liberal line of thought is " it's not convienent to have a child so i think i'll murder it." people stand in line to adopt children so your argument holds no water.

i wish someone could tell me how the partial birth abortion can save the mothers life?

pointer


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

My brother is adopted, I can't imagine what life would be like if his mother would have opted for abortion, nor his 3 kids .


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

MT, you are the sickest person that I know, I will continue to pray for you, cuz you are in desperate need of some guidance.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

So Lang, what's the problem? All you did was poll parrot my posts. What, in your opinion is untrue? Wouldn't that be the criteria for ignorant or arrogant? Btw, Joe Goebbels would have been proud of mil tig's post as ol' Joe had no regard for human life either.

I'm an Ohio boy and an avid fisher. I found this site on a Sak./Devils Lk. search. 
We have a pretty good walleye spot over here you may have heard about. It's called Lake Erie. It's also unsurpassed for smallies, yellow perch, white bass, steelhead and a few salmon. However, I seldom fish for the steelhead as they taste awful. Maybe even worse than a Canadian goose which btw are about to overrun the place. Dam things are everywhere. I hunted them years ago. After eating them via every preparation known to mankind I finally realized why there are so many.
Not to crazy about the white bass and salmon either. I fish primarily for 'eyes and perch from early, mid. Oct.-late May early June when the fish are in close as I have a small rig. Mid season I fish inland. Right now we're catching limits, 30 per day with no poss. limit, in the 11-14+ inch range. Very fat. The 'eye night bite gets in gear around the end of Oct. or early Nov. until freeze-up, around the first of the year or so. Huskie Jerks, Shad Raps, #14 floater divers, Reef Runners, Smithwick Rogues, and Storm Thundersticks, (the originals), work well as do Lewis Rattle Traps and the larger paddle tail grubs such as Berk. Power pogys, and Powerbait Swim Shads.
Most 'eyes are large and can be caught from shore/pier/rock jetty. Six to eights are common with 12-14's not particularly rare.
Inland reservoirs are small when compared to those of the south and west. Usually around 1,000-6,000 acres and have the usual variety of species as well as the usual variety of knuckleheads on jet skis and tubers.
I don't hunt much anymore although I was an avid hunter and trapper years ago. I prefer to fish year around and the short haired pelts around here are not worth all that much so hunting and trapping are pretty much things of the past. However, if I had nothing but time and money I would start hunting again.
So it's not all politics.
Btw, why did you delete your reply to my Dear Abby post? I thought it was pretty funny?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I see that we have opened the proverbial can of worms here. The restriction of such rights cannot be made allowed. If you or a family member feels that it is wrong, more power to you, dont abort your child. For those who cannot take care of a child, nor do they want to leave their spawn in a world where they don't know if they will be taken care of, I support abortion. This is a lot like the gay rights laws, just because it is legal to marry someone of your own sex doesn't make it necissary. There have been 10,000 innocent thinking, breathing Iraqi hethans killed since the dawn of operation "Iraqi Freedom" however I don't see any of you making a big fuss about that.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

So mil tig , where do you draw the line? You say murder those so as to reduce the number of mouths to feed? Because economic conditions may not be conducive to population increases? This is what Lenin said when he summed it up in two words,"Who. Whom?" This was also Hitler's agenda. Ever hear of Margaret Sanger? She was the founder of Planned Predators, er, I mean Planned Parenthood. She said black people are human weeds that need to be "liquidated". Planned Parenthood faithfully maintains this agenda with the 100,000"s of black babies murdered each year. One would suppose the Klan would be the Planned Predators biggest cheerleaders. I might add, this is genocide. So, you like genocide. Murdering babies gets you off? I bet your another of those who don't fear babies. You be another bad ***, another real tough guy. Ya, right - Tiger.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am really happy that a few famous leaders agree with my philosophy, I really do. Murder to lessen the amount of mouths to feed? You truely are an extremist. It is "murder" to afford someone who cannot take care of a child an oppourtounity to keep living on with their life, hopefully as a productive member of society. A 16 year old girl bringing up a child is not good for the mother nor the child. I personally couldn't see how someone could give up their flesh and blood to another family, in hopes that the child will be brought up under better conditions and taken care of properly. Living on knowing that anyone you bump into on the street could very well be your child. Speaking of which Mr Creosote, how many children have you adopted? If the answer is none, you have little right to chant your "abortion is murder" mantra. There are children who were not aborted out there that need a home.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Tiger, you keep digging your hole deeper. Tiger, now you say that murder is a viable option for lack of adoption. Tiger, using your logic, one who has never been in circumstances to prevent burglary must then condone burglary. Tiger, murder by definition is the taking of innocent human life. Tiger, there is no human life more innocent than a fetus/baby. Tiger, don't like the word murder? To bad, Tiger, that's exactly what abortion is.
Tiger, the responsibility lies with those who conceive. Tiger, that 16 year old you talked about knows how babies are conceived and what it takes to prevent conception. Tiger, that's were the responsibility lies, not with those who are responsible. Your 'pass the buck' mentality displays gross weakness-Tiger.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Well I see that we have opened the proverbial can of worms here. The restriction of such rights cannot be made allowed. If you or a family member feels that it is wrong, more power to you, dont abort your child. For those who cannot take care of a child, nor do they want to leave their spawn in a world where they don't know if they will be taken care of, I support abortion. This is a lot like the gay rights laws, just because it is legal to marry someone of your own sex doesn't make it necissary. There have been 10,000 innocent thinking, breathing Iraqi hethans killed since the dawn of operation "Iraqi Freedom" however I don't see any of you making a big fuss about that.


mt unless you were hatched and crawled out from under a rock ( which i believe in your case may be a viable option) you were born. so it is obvious that your mother didn't feel the need to find an old troll with a forked stick.

there are a lot of people out there who were adopted who would disagree strongly with your philosophy.the constituton guarentees life liberty and the pursuit of happiness. the key word here is life......prove to me that a fetus is not alive. when a murderer kills a pregnant woman it is considered a double homicide. so when an abortion center doctor kills a fetus is not equally guilty of murder.

a hellofva lot of babies have been murdred in this country all in the name of political correctness because of a mothers right to chose. it is a practice that brings shame to our society. to me this is not a political issue it is a moral, common sence one. for instance if i decided i want to kill because it is my right to chose.....then explain to me the difference?

equating people who are casualties of war to abortion is a bit of a reach .....don't you think? remember our little police action in the balkans under clinton? people got killed there too. they didn't attack us either as i recall. oooooooooops i forgot...the u.n. was callin the shots.

finally i ask you.....explain to me in john kerrys argument in the debate the other night how partial birth abortion can save the mothers life?

pointer

9


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is just as difficult to believe what is said by some of the people on this discussion board as it is to believe the campaign trail. A lot of this is an insult to our intelligence and I hope that some of you don't believe what you are actually putting down on this discussion board. It is even scarier to think that some of you may be carrying a gun!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why do you feel that it is necissary to bar a young girl from a proper education and a chance to live above the poverty line simply because she got pregnate at a young age? Do you want to look a 16 year old mother in the eye and tell her that she will never be able to make anything of herself?

Also, I will ask again. How many children have you two adopted? If you do not support abortion, then some young women are forced to give their children up. How can you go day to day knowing that there are children who were born and do not have homes or families?


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

I've never adopted any children yet neither am I jewish. Does that mean, by your reasoning, I suddenly have no right to voice my disgust at Hitler's genocide? That since I am not jewish I must condone this? I've been responsible and sired no illegitimate children. I'm responsible for myself, not others. You seem to think I am responsible for others. 
Since you believe that one should be responsible for others, just how many children have you adopted?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Mr Creosote, you flip flop.

"Your 'pass the buck' mentality displays gross weakness-Tiger."

"Since you believe that one should be responsible for others, just how many children have you adopted?"

I have not adopted any children, nor will I ever. On the other hand I do not choose to force people to give away children which they cannot keep, else I would be a hypocrite as you are. Mr Creosote you are the picture of everything you despise.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

What about the hunting platform for these candidates?


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"Why do you feel that it is necissary to bar a young girl from a proper education and a chance to live above the poverty line simply because she got pregnate at a young age? Do you want to look a 16 year old mother in the eye and tell her that she will never be able to make anything of herself? "

MT, is it also ok with you to kill your kids or give them up when they are older because you are living in poverty? Sorry kids I am going to have to get rid of you, you are the reasons we are so broke. .


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Mil Tig, I've never indicated in any way, shape, or form that adoption shouild be forced. Indeed I never brought up the issue of adoption except in respone to your query that I should be responsible for the actions of others by adopting unwanted children. You seem to believe that I should yet you refuse to follow your own beliefs by adopting children yourself. Then you call me the hypocrite. :roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I will repeat this once more, as clearly as possible because you obviously aren't getting it. If you disallow abortion, and said person cannot take care of that child, it must be put up for adoption. If you do not allow abortion, and yet do nothing for the children born because of your ideas, then you are a hypocrite.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

once again you have evaded the question. let me put it to you so it will catch your attention.

QUESTION>>>EXPLAIN TO ME HOW PARTIAL BIRTH ABORTION CAN BE JUSTIFIED TO SAVE A MOTHERS LIFE<<<QUESTION

QUESTION>>>IF SOMEONE KILLS A PREGNANT WOMAN IT IS CONSIDERED A DOUBLE HOMICIDE.....SO IF AN ABORTION CLINIC DOCTOR PERFORMS AN ABORTION WOULD THAT NOT BE CONSIDERED MURDER AS WELL<<<<QUESTION

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

DJRooster said:


> It is even scarier to think that some of you may be carrying a gun!!!


yup im packin heatas long as it scares the people that i intend for it to scare then.......it's o.k. by me.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Issue one- got me on that, do some research

Issue two- If a child is killed by someone other than the person who will have to give birth to, and take care of it, then it is a murder, otherwise it is an abortion. The choice is given to the mother, not a thug on the street, hence the double murder verdicts.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

MT, nobody is baring any young girl from an education, there are many stories of success of young women who have made it. Programs for unwed mothers, college tuition, housing, here's the deal, they have to want it. I have said this before, my brother is adopted and I can't imagine not ever knowing him, his 3 kids, or his wife, which would have been the case if his mother would have aborted him. I also have a close personal friend who adopted about 4 years ago, nothing on this earth could pry that kid from his arms. Your train of thinking is, the kids are better off dead than having any shot at life at all. What a sad world your mind revolves around. :eyeroll:


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

mil tig, you continue to maintain that one is responsble for the acts of others yet you are unwilling to accept the responsibility for the acts of others yourself. You expect others to do what you are unwilling to do yourself. This makes you hypocritical and duplicitous. A "do what I say, not as I do" type of mentality. Just like the finger pointer who criticizes sex on tv and then huddles up and hides with his porno.
A gunman wounds the mother yet kills the fetus? You say this is murder yet if an abortionist murders the fetus, then it's abortion. Your duplicity, (as well as hypocrisy), continues to abound.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Am I the only one who sees a major flaw with the logic of Mr Creosote. Simply because abortion is legal does not mean it is mandatory. You want to force the lack of abortion on women, and yet do nothing to help solve the problems that it causes.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope, MT your wrong :wink:


----------

